# Illustrator: Text perspektivisch gestalten



## benko_burger (29. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Ich würde gerne in dem Bild im Anhang den Text, den die Frau ruft durch einen anderen ersetzen, so dass es gleich aussieht. Nur leider kenn ich mich zuwenig im Illustrator aus um das auch nur irgendwie hinzukriegen. Habs schon auf verschiedenste Arten versucht, ich kriegs aber nicht hin, dass der Text sich perspektivisch dem schwarzen Feld anpasst.
Bitte könnte mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben wie ich das schaffe.

Danke!
BP


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Mai 2006)

Hi,
klicke oben unter Effekte auf "Verzerrungs und Transformationsfilder" und dann auf "Frei verzerren".

Gruß


----------



## benko_burger (30. Mai 2006)

Danke! Jetzt klappts endlich!

BP


----------

